# Moving to como In feb 2014



## Lene Birkegaard (Dec 2, 2013)

Me and my family ( husband and kids- 5 and 5 months) are moving to como in february 2014. Anybody Else Living there with kids? Does anybody know of any english speakning playgroups?


----------



## iaiaval (Feb 18, 2014)

*como playgroups*

Dear Lena,
I'm very interested in an English speaking playgroup in Como. I think there aren't any at the moment. My kids are aged 3 years and 10 months and 1 year and 9 months.
Hope to hear from you when you get to Como!


----------



## Lene Birkegaard (Dec 2, 2013)

Great! We've just arrived so we are just setteling in. How long have you lived in como? We Can try and establish an international playgroup. We could meet up in 2 weeks time- perhaps tuesday 4th march at 11am at a playground. I Will see If i Can find more people to join. 
What do you Think?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Lene, please see the PM I have sent you


----------



## iaiaval (Feb 18, 2014)

hello Lene, I've been living in Como for 2 and a half years. Unfortunately I can't make it for the date you suggested. How about Friday 7th March at 4pm?


----------



## iaiaval (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello,
on March 8th from 4 to 7 pm we'll be at the opening of new location of the Milk Bar Milan in Via Conca del Naviglio 5, MM Sant'Ambrogio, Milan. From 4 to 4:30 there will be a free Mini-Readers session (0 to 6 years) (reservation of a place is required) and from 4:30 to 7 an Aperitif and children's entertainment.
Hope you can join too!


----------

